# Waiting time



## Info Oz (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

Whats the waiting time for Skilled Migrant category Visa.

Thanks.


----------



## KiwiRoo (Feb 11, 2012)

According to my workmates when I was living in Christchurch, anything up to 2 years, a lot depends on the administrative services at NZ Immigration Services.


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

If you have a job offer it's taken us 16 weeks from ITA submission to resident visa approved. It can take 2 years without a job offer I suppose as they ate very busy and prioritise applications with job offers.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

